# Atlas E-Z seal w glass lid



## Bottleneck (Apr 15, 2005)

Just found an "*Altas E-Z Seal*" jar with a glass lid.   It's about 4 1/2 inches tall and about the same in diameter.  Any ideas on what they were used for or how old it may be?


----------



## glopf43 (Apr 17, 2005)

Hello Bottleneck. Can you post a photo. Sounds as if your's is a 1 pint jar. It is used for home canning; preserves, jam, fruit, pickles, etc. Atlas jars are very common. As to, how old? I don't know how to determine that on an Atlas. I believe they have been made for a LONG time...[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Bottleneck (Apr 17, 2005)

Gary,
     Sounds like what I have.  It has a little rust around the lip where it looks like it had a wire bail for closing over the lid.  I'm going to attempt to include a scan.   Thanks- TJ


----------

